# health food stores



## josigirl777 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi I am moving to Puebla for a year. I am looking for a health food store in Puebla. also any vegatarian recommendations? What is your favourite grocery store for fresh produce?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I don't know about Puebla, but the 'health food store fad' is not a big thing in Mexico. After all, you might consider the entire country a health food store, since you just don't find fresher produce anywhere else. Take a walk through your local 'mercado publico' and you'll see what I mean. Enjoy!


----------



## josigirl777 (Jun 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. I don't know about Puebla, but the 'health food store fad' is not a big thing in Mexico. After all, you might consider the entire country a health food store, since you just don't find fresher produce anywhere else. Take a walk through your local 'mercado publico' and you'll see what I mean. Enjoy!


wondering about veggie goods meat alternatives wondering if regular grocers have tofu seitan etc also do you wash everything with microdyll wash?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We lived here, in Mexico, for years without using Microdyne. Then, the expat ladies all became obsessed with the stuff and my wife started using it. I don't bother, if I'm in the kitchen. So, it seems that it might work, or that it might be useless. Either way, neither of us have ever been sick. I guess the best advice is to follow your habits from the USA. If you used it there, continue in Mexico. After all, most of the vegetables and fruits you ate in the USA were often grown in Mexico. Nothing magic happens to them at the border.
Tofu is available in a few of the 'upscale' grocery stores and at Super Lake at Lake Chapala. In some of them, you will find the dried soy that you can use to make 'mystery meat'. It is often located in the bulk grains and cereals area.
Other than that, I can't give much advice, as we eat anything and everything except canned goods or prepared foods, due to our need for low sodium consumption. Fresh fruits, vegetables, meat, fish and poultry abound in Mexico. Life is good!


----------



## josigirl777 (Jun 14, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> We lived here, in Mexico, for years without using Microdyne. Then, the expat ladies all became obsessed with the stuff and my wife started using it. I don't bother, if I'm in the kitchen. So, it seems that it might work, or that it might be useless. Either way, neither of us have ever been sick. I guess the best advice is to follow your habits from the USA. If you used it there, continue in Mexico. After all, most of the vegetables and fruits you ate in the USA were often grown in Mexico. Nothing magic happens to them at the border.
> Tofu is available in a few of the 'upscale' grocery stores and at Super Lake at Lake Chapala. In some of them, you will find the dried soy that you can use to make 'mystery meat'. It is often located in the bulk grains and cereals area.
> Other than that, I can't give much advice, as we eat anything and everything except canned goods or prepared foods, due to our need for low sodium consumption. Fresh fruits, vegetables, meat, fish and poultry abound in Mexico. Life is good!


thanks so much for the info I love puebla such a beautiful city!Can you tell me which stores carry the largest selection of North American foods? Made rice crispir squares thet were pink could not find white marshmallows ! Different taste but did the trick I know i will enjoy discovering new foods but sometimes will want the comforts and tastes of home. I know Wal Mart has alot as does Costco also who has the best meat and poultry for the rest of my family who are meat eaters? Some one said Sams Club and Cosrco true?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will pay a lot more for imported groceries; a very lot more! Look to the Mexican brands and the international brands. They are often superior in quality and almost always lower in additives, especially sodium. It seems the US manufacturers want shelf life to be forever. As an example, we really like the Herdez brand. So, study the names of foods in Spanish.
We use those stores every other month for bulk items and large packages of frozen seafood, etc. However, we really prefer to shop at Mega (Comercial Mexicana), for better quality and fresher produce, compared to the other big box stores. We live near a 'mercado publico' and have several 'tiendas' in the neighborhood, so daily shopping for fresh items is very convenient.

Note: Mega and Costco are associated and can sometimes be found at opposite ends of the same parking lot.


----------



## josigirl777 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks for the great info


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Regarding sources for tofu, in bigger cities (Guadalajara, Mexico City) there are asian grocery stores that sell tofu in several brands including fresh. I don't know about Puebla.

Also, I find that the longer I stay here, the less time I spend looking for foods that I used to eat in the US. I am strictly vegetarian and have no problem here. At home I am vegan, but it is hard to eat in restaurants if you are strictly vegan, so I don't worry about eating cheese or dairy when I am eating out.


----------



## josigirl777 (Jun 14, 2010)

thanx found asian grocer in Puebla


----------



## mikeyucell (Jul 18, 2010)

josigirl777 said:


> Hi I am moving to Puebla for a year. I am looking for a health food store in Puebla. also any vegatarian recommendations? What is your favourite grocery store for fresh produce?


If you have time, meet local growers, vege/fruit, and make deal to have them to grow and prepare weekly boxes for you with assortments of fresh good stuff. You'd be surprised, if they have a customer, anything is possible & you can also supply them with any seed of your choice. My friends in Carmel, CA have done so for years. Also, if you have a balcony, grow your own in large pots, plus sprouts indoors. Buy spices in bulk. Corn tortillas are cheap and make a plate for anything. Make your own salsa. & remember, eat seasonal as nature intended. As to where to get all of the above, I do not know the area, but good people are recognizable everywhere and asking any smiling face is a step in the right direction. Viva Vegetarian!


----------

